

The UN fought the Internet — and the Internet won - vavoida
http://www.kurzweilai.net/the-u-n-fought-the-internet-and-the-internet-won
current status of countries
http://www.itu.int/osg/wcit-12/highlights/signatories.html<p>map of the votes
http://imgur.com/yCNP8
======
rwmj
Oh boy, can we say, "it's early days"? The UN has been around for about twice
as long as the internet. The UN has full time paid-up governments battling,
against people who are mainly interested in downloading films from YouTube.

The ITU has surely been around (in spirit if not in reality) since they were
laying telegraph poles in the 19th century.

And the "victor" in round 1 of this fight is the US government!

We have so much more to do ...

------
cynix
Why is letting the US (and hence the record labels/Hollywood) control the
Internet a good thing?

~~~
greyfade
Don't think anyone said it is. But is the UN (where the many despotic nations
would have influential votes) any better?

At least for the moment, the Internet is Free and Open.

